# 2nd place at the CAIFF Composer Competition



## Lawson. (Sep 13, 2015)

As the title says, I won 2nd place at the California Independent Film Festival Composer Competition (out of 177 people).

Quite proud of this; believe it or not this was my first time putting music to picture. I usually just put it to films in my head, but this actually involved loading a film into DP, making hit points, etc.

Apparently I was the youngest entry (I'm 17), and the judges noted that it sounded a bit influenced by John Williams (which is the biggest compliment I could ever get, asides from the Maestro himself).

The film should be posted on the CAIFF site soon, but here is a Dropbox link if you guys want to check out the 7 minute short (directed by Jordan Blazak & Alan Dembek): https://www.dropbox.com/s/h9t4ms6wpf8upfr/LMadlenerCAIFF.mov?dl=0

Also, I put the end credits on Soundcloud: 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/h9t4ms6wpf8upfr/LMadlenerCAIFF.mov?dl=0


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Sep 13, 2015)

Congratulations! Didn't check out the short yet, but will definitely do so soon.


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 13, 2015)

Really good, congratulations. I liked the film music and also the credits.

Wondering what happened to the sound around 5:10 though.

Keep on the good work!


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 15, 2015)

Thank you very much, Mihkel and Hannes!

@Hannes_F , at 5:10 the alien spaceship sound stops and all you can hear is the guy whimpering, so I dropped out some of the choir and strings there to enunciate that.


----------



## Hannes_F (Sep 15, 2015)

@Lawson
OK, that might be the only spot where I would have tried something else because it sounds like an accident to me (like somebody cutting the film with embedded soundtrack after the fact). Just saying, otherwise excellent imho.


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 16, 2015)

@Hannes_F
Thanks for the comment and compliment! If you don't mind me asking, what would you have tried? I'm totally open for any suggestions (can't change it after-the-fact, but good to know for future projects).


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Good work Lawson!
Similarly, i got 2nd place in Tropscore a few years ago as my first attempt at scoring to picture (i was a bit older at 19). I took it as a sign that i should stick at it, and i'll assume you will too. Looking forward to seeing what you get involved with in the future!


----------

